# UK to Spain taking cars



## maxwell2155 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi

Thank you for reading this. My partner and I are intending to come out to Spain from the UK later this year for a period ranging from between 6 to 18 months on a 'try before we buy' trip to see if we want to make a permanent move. One of our ideas is to drive over, each in our own car. Having said that however having read some of the rigmarole that you have to go through regarding bringing our own car/s I wonder if it is really worth ? 
Road tax, registration plates, MOT - back to the UK, Spanish equiv insurance, costs etc etc. What do you think, based upon your experiences how would you advise us? 

Kind regards


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

maxwell2155 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for reading this. My partner and I are intending to come out to Spain from the UK later this year for a period ranging from between 6 to 18 months on a 'try before we buy' trip to see if we want to make a permanent move. One of our ideas is to drive over, each in our own car. Having said that however having read some of the rigmarole that you have to go through regarding bringing our own car/s I wonder if it is really worth ?
> Road tax, registration plates, MOT - back to the UK, Spanish equiv insurance, costs etc etc. What do you think, based upon your experiences how would you advise us?
> ...


Once you have been in Spain for more than 90 days then you are considered resident.

As such, you must NOT drive a UK plated car without starting the matriculation process. That is, getting it onto Spanish plates.

So, a trip back to UK will not be required as this would not be legal in Spain.


If I were you, I would sell the car(s) in UK and buy a cheap one over here.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't reaaaaaaally wanna get into this but I thought 6 months with UK car was allowed.....



http://www.idealspain.com/Pages/Information/english-cars-in-spain.asp

And the UK Govt site

https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Don't reaaaaaaally wanna get into this but I thought 6 months with UK car was allowed.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After 90 days you MUST have started the process and it must be complete within 6 months.

So, strictly speaking you are correct, but .....


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

No I am not doubting your info whatsoever it's just the average Joe will read the advice given and assume/ prefer to believe/ 6 months is ok

Every " advice site" I have checked seems to be a bit miserly with the full facts on the REAL requirements

http://www.thinkspain.com/hottopics/drivingcarsinspain/owning.asp


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> No I am not doubting your info whatsoever it's just the average Joe will read the advice given and assume/ prefer to believe/ 6 months is ok
> 
> Every " advice site" I have checked seems to be a bit miserly with the full facts on the REAL requirements
> 
> Driving in Spain, Spanish Car, Cars in Spain, Spanish Driving License


I'd take that entire article with a massive pinch of salt 

for one thing - an ITV on a foreign plated car isn't worth the paper it's written on 

clicking through to other links - I don't know how old some of the articles are, but the driving licence one is out of date as are the healthcare articles


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't write them, just copied them and the UK Gov one is ( allegedly ) current


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> I don't write them, just copied them and the UK Gov one is ( allegedly ) current


I'm talking about the one you linked to in the post I quoted - not a govt one


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

People can read them and make up their own mind

I doubt anything- advice articles, UK Govt sites nor members opinions -are always entirely correct


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The trouble is you will get some people posting who know the facts but try to put their own spin on them which is not what the law recognises. 

Snikpoh's post N°4 is correct. 

There are those who will say Ok you've got 90 days before you are classed as a resident, then you've got a further 90 days to matriculate the car so that means you've got 180 days or six months, so they don't bother to start until those 6 months are almost up, etc. and hope they can get away with it. In some cases, they might until they find a GC officer who knows his law and doesn't particularly like expats trying to extract the urine. Standing by the side of the road watching a GC grua tow away your prized possession for crushing is not a good time to decide that obeying the rules can be a good idea.

The UK Gov website is quite good BUT be aware that it has not been updated for over a year and even so, often has errors in it and I have had to have a number of corrections made in the past.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Add to that- how the law is interpreted ( everyone has a view on that!!!) and how it's implemented and its very difficult to give definitive advice.

All can be done is put views, opinions, links etc and its up to each individual to interpret them and be responsible for their own actions thereafter


----------



## maxwell2155 (Mar 13, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> Once you have been in Spain for more than 90 days then you are considered resident.
> 
> As such, you must NOT drive a UK plated car without starting the matriculation process. That is, getting it onto Spanish plates.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. Do I assume that during the initial 6 - 18 month fact finding period, during which time we will be renting whilst finding a suitable property and deciding that living in Espana is indeed what we want to do, that the matriculation etc etc etc you describe still applies? Also, during this period we may return to the UK for short spells.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

If you are going back and forward you may be able to restart your amount of time your car is allowed in Spain

Of course be aware of the 183 day tax liability period


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

maxwell2155 said:


> Thanks for your help. Do I assume that during the initial 6 - 18 month fact finding period, during which time we will be renting whilst finding a suitable property and deciding that living in Espana is indeed what we want to do, that the matriculation etc etc etc you describe still applies? Also, during this period we may return to the UK for short spells.



Of course - it's the same for everyone!

However, if you are not in Spain for more than 90 days in one go OR if you are not in Spain for more than a total of 182 days in a calendar year, then you should be OK.

Just remember though, you must be able to prove it. In Spain the burden is on you to prove that you are NOT a resident. If you can't prove it, you will be fined etc.


----------



## maxwell2155 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Add to that- how the law is interpreted ( everyone has a view on that!!!) and how it's implemented and its very difficult to give definitive advice.
> 
> All can be done is put views, opinions, links etc and its up to each individual to interpret them and be responsible for their own actions thereafter


No there is only one interpretation that is legal. After 90 days YOU are required to register as a resident. Once you do that YOU cannot drive the vehicle as a resident , in any EU state, cannot drive a foreign registered vehicle.
If you leave after 89 days, which is perfectly legal, the clock will reset & you will have another 90 days before you need to register as residency is consecutive. At that point the car will have to be registered & if presented the question will be asked
" why are you wanting to re-plate a foreign vehicle that you own when you don't live here ? "

It is all down hill from then on I am afraid.
Another thing is you have to prove that you have arrived/left/re-entered etc; & the same for the car if it comes to it.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well each to their own as that's obviously not the way many interpret the rules including Govt websites, advice sites etc as well as the 1000s who do keep their UK car there for the 6 months

Its one thing to be high and mighty about what SHOULD be the rules- its another seeing how these things operate in the real world. 

For example if one was to take literally the hell and damnation some on here say awaits those exceeding the 90 day limit -Spain would be a scary place- the reality of course is very different 

Each person has their own choices to make


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Well each to their own as that's obviously not the way many interpret the rules including Govt websites, advice sites etc as well as the 1000s who do keep their UK car there for the 6 months
> 
> Its one thing to be high and mighty about what SHOULD be the rules- its another seeing how these things operate in the real world.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, I smell anarchy!

It's really so very simple if you follow the law and not what the minority do!

Personally, I am extremely pragmatic but I couldn't live life continually looking over my shoulder - just in case ...


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol

Each to their own.

Live a little , you're a long time dead


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> The trouble is you will get some people posting who know the facts but try to put their own spin on them which is not what the law recognises.
> 
> Snikpoh's post N°4 is correct.
> 
> ...


This thread is interesting. I have a question if any one can answer this, then I would be extremely grateful.

If we rent a property in Spain for six months (or perhaps a couple of days under if we decide not to make the country home), but during that six month period leave Spain every couple of months, would we still have to start the matriculation process? Does that make sense!
Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

You will be advised by some members ( rightly ) of the strict legal position re these and other matters. 

Others may post/ recognise that not all rules /regs are applied " to the letter of the law" in Spain with the reality being far different to the uber- strict interpretation some may adhere to- the 90 day rule being a classic example with 100s of 1000s simply ignoring it plus it not exactly being rigorously enforced by the authorities.

My own view on these matters is simple. 

If you only feel truly comfortable being belt and braces re rules and regs then carefully read the rules and laws adhering accordingly.( with tax rules, 183 days etc there is NO discretion shown- you MUST comply)

If you however get to know how the rules are applied, which rules/regs are a priority for the authorities, what discretion is shown etc then you might take a slighter different view.

As a public forum contributor I of course suggest everyone should comply with the law


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> You will be advised by some members ( rightly ) of the strict legal position re these and other matters.
> 
> Others may post/ recognise that not all rules /regs are applied " to the letter of the law" in Spain with the reality being far different to the uber- strict interpretation some may adhere to- the 90 day rule being a classic example with 100s of 1000s simply ignoring it plus it not exactly being rigorously enforced by the authorities.
> 
> ...


We believe we have come to a decision - buy a car registered in Spain for the period we are there. As we are hoping to make Spain our home, we want to be as 'legal' as we possibly can. This forum certainly gives food for thought and we appreciate all the input from members, which helps us novices! 
Hope the initiator of this thread has come to a decision which suits them as well.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Good/ wise thinking and enjoy your time in Spain


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

One also needs to factor in the fact that the Spanish government is getting wise to some of the devious methods of expats and is coming down more heavily. Examples are fining people who fail to register within the 90 days, or Non-EU citizens who fail to renew their residencia before the previous one expires, or EU citizens who do not re-register when they change address, etc.


----------



## Kezar001 (Mar 29, 2014)

Great advice as always from this forum, a couple of questions from me.....

Would we need to be resident to buy a Spanish car and get insurance (we have NIE as we have a Spanish house)

I believe Spanish insurance covers breakdown service? 

For trips/hols to Portugal, France and the UK (poss to keep under 183 day rule!) is this an easy option to add to your insurance or do you have to purchase extra insurance to cover each individual trip as and when incurred? And/or is there any issues that whilst being Spanish resident (after 90 days) you are still British and taking a Spanish car over the border or back to UK is a no no?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Kezar001 said:


> Great advice as always from this forum, a couple of questions from me.....
> 
> Would we need to be resident to buy a Spanish car and get insurance (we have NIE as we have a Spanish house)
> 
> ...


We bought our car before we were resident but we did have an address (the annual car tax is levied by the Ayuntamiento for the place where you have your address). This is much cheaper than in UK. For our Peugeot Partner. this year it is just €68 (the bill arrived yesterday)

Breakdown assistance is included in our car policy (and I believe with most others) with Allianz and it includes a green card. We have driven to UK and back.

w.r.t. taking the car out of the country, that is not a problem if you are a Spanish resident, i.e. you are driving a Spanish registered car as a Spanish resident.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> We bought our car before we were resident but we did have an address (the annual car tax is levied by the Ayuntamiento for the place where you have your address). This is much cheaper than in UK. For our Peugeot Partner. this year it is just €68 (the bill arrived yesterday)
> 
> Breakdown assistance is included in our car policy (and I believe with most others) with Allianz and it includes a green card. We have driven to UK and back.
> 
> w.r.t. taking the car out of the country, that is not a problem if you are a Spanish resident, i.e. you are driving a Spanish registered car as a Spanish resident.


.. and that's the point. If you just have an NIE, driving the car in France and or UK is a problem.


For car insurance, be careful. Many, many insurances say they cover you for break down but it's only for a limited distance from your registered address. To have FULL breakdown cover this is usually an extra premium.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> .. and that's the point. If you just have an NIE, driving the car in France and or UK is a problem.
> 
> 
> For car insurance, be careful. Many, many insurances say they cover you for break down but it's only for a limited distance from your registered address. To have FULL breakdown cover this is usually an extra premium.


a UK resident driving a Spanish plated car which they own, in the UK, would be a problem if they were there with the car for more than 2 weeks, because then they'd have to replate it 

why would it be a problem in France though?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was always lead to believe that - apart from hire cars, the vehicle should always be driven by a resident of the same country that the car is registered in??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was always lead to believe that - apart from hire cars, the vehicle should always be driven by a resident of the same country that the car is registered in??
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't know - that's why I asked

a UK resident using their Spanish reg car for a short trip to the UK - maybe transporting some bits & pieces - would have to drive through France though

so is that against the law?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know - that's why I asked
> 
> a UK resident using their Spanish reg car for a short trip to the UK - maybe transporting some bits & pieces - would have to drive through France though
> 
> so is that against the law?


A UK resident, shouldnt be driving a spanish registered car I guess??? As for driving thru yet another country altogether??? I dont know. I suspect the insurance company wouldnt want to know if they had a prang

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> A UK resident, shouldnt be driving a spanish registered car I guess??? As for driving thru yet another country altogether??? I dont know. I suspect the insurance company wouldnt want to know if they had a prang
> 
> Jo xxx


Of course a UK resident can own & drive a Spanish reg car in Spain - many many people with holiday homes in Spain do just that, & totally legally

what you can't do, is drive your own foreign plated car in your country of residence, after a certain period (which depends on the country - it's 2 weeks in the UK)


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

A UK *Resident *taking a Spanish plated car *to the UK* must get it "matriculated" to UK plates within 14 days.

https://www.gov.uk/importing-vehicles-into-the-uk/temporary-imports


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ddrysdale99 said:


> A UK *Resident *taking a Spanish plated car *to the UK* must get it "matriculated" to UK plates within 14 days.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/importing-vehicles-into-the-uk/temporary-imports


yep - that's what I said in posts 28 & 32 on this thread

what I'm not sure about though, is would a UK resident who owns a Spanish reg car, be able to legally drive it through France?

I don't mean move there & not get it replated - I mean passing through, or for a holiday


----------

